# Mattias Ekström new DTM champion on Audi A4



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Well....the topic says it all.
He did it again.
Alex


----------



## grmncarfan (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Mattias Ekström new DTM champion on Audi A4 (Alexander)*

Yea thanks to Mike Rokenfeller, who Audi left out to block Spengler until he ran out of fuel. 
I like Ekstrom, and have no problem with him winning the championship, but I'm not a big fan of how Audi go racing.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Mattias Ekström new DTM champion on Audi A4 (grmncarfan)*

Well, that's what happens when DTM is a two manufacture series, and when Wolfgand Ullrich(Audi) and Norbert Haug(M-B) are each defacto owners of half the field each.
Wanna see Audi race the way that it should be, watch ALMS. Audi's drivers and Champion Racing team owner Dave Maraj don't allow for team orders(as testified by the races at St. Pete and Road America).
And also, Luhr, Rocky, and probably Primat and Ekstrom are heading for Audi's R10 Le Mans and ALMS program in the next few years, so they won't be unemployed if DTM goes under if Audi and Mercedes do as they've threatened(DTM not getting a third manufacture into the series per TV contractual requests).


_Modified by chernaudi at 2:51 AM 10-18-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Mattias Ekström new DTM champion on Audi A4 (chernaudi)*

Unfortunately, ALMS is up in the air too (maybe not Petit and Sebring, but the rest), thanks to the LMP2 issues. We'll see what happens.


----------



## grmncarfan (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Mattias Ekström new DTM champion on Audi A4 (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_Well, that's what happens when DTM is a two manufacture series, and when Wolfgand Ullrich(Audi) and Norbert Haug(M-B) are each defacto owners of half the field each.


Like I said earlier in another thread, the problem is not the number of manufacturers, it's the number of actual teams. DTM may have a bunch of different teams but they are just names, in reality it's 2 works team each with half of the field like you said.
The Aussie V8 Supercar has always been a 2-make series, yet there's never been this team order crap which IMO is the most unsporting thing in any sport. DTM need to have Audi and MB privatize the their cars. A third make is not an absolute must.
As for how Audi go racing, I AM a ALMS fan. Just because the drivers don't follow team orders doesn't mean they are not given by Audi.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: Mattias Ekström new DTM champion on Audi A4 (grmncarfan)*

Well....about the blocking:
Mercedes took the top Audi drivers out the race before. So I guess both fight with all means and nobody can tell me that those were just accidents.
Alex


----------



## audidriver4ever (Jan 23, 2007)

And next year it will be AGAIN just The Rings against The Star.
I have had it with this DTM-Format and not going to see the races in 2008.


----------



## audidriver4ever (Jan 23, 2007)

The Season-Presentation of the Deutschen Tourenwagen Masters (DTM) will be in Duesseldorf at the Koenigsallee on April 6th 2008.


_Modified by audidriver4ever at 5:44 PM 11-23-2007_


----------

